# Abu dhabi visa rejection



## AK-London

Hi people 

I have been offered a job in abu dhabi and i have accepted, now i have been told that my visa has been rejected and they will try again in the new year with my attested documents.

I want to know if people have had the same issue and how to solve it. 

First visa attempt my degree was not attested. I have a low beard and i am british but my family originate from east Africa.

Thx 

Amir


----------



## foygill

Hi AK - If the documents weren't attested the Visa shouldn't have even been applied for. 

Your education documents at the minimum should be attested. You'll need a police clearance as well.


----------



## AK-London

Police clearance???

Explain please.


----------



## foygill

Basically a document from the police to say you've never been convicted of any crimes. I'm not sure what the process is in UK as I'm from Dublin,we just rang our local police station and the explained the procedure. It's standard for most visas and very straight forward. Better to get it before you travel as if they request it when you get here it could prolong your visa chasing paperwork. Hope this helps


----------



## AK-London

Did you have to get security clearance with your visa?


----------



## foygill

Ye we did, it took about a week or so and was only a case of submitting a form which they posted back to us confirming we had no convictions. I worked in recruitment in Ireland before and this was also standard procedure for any non EU nationals taking up employment in Ireland.


----------



## AK-London

I have not been asked by my employer to provide police report. Should I get a one?


----------



## foygill

I would if I were you, no harm in having it just incase they do require it. I think it's a standard visa requirement, but as I said I'm not sure about UK residents


----------



## JCisHere

Hi AK,

I am also suffering from same problem. My employer submitted application for entry permit and our travel agency said that documents need not be attested while applying for entry permit. After two weeks, request for entry permit was rejected and as usual; Immigration did not give any reason for rejection.

I've got my documents attested now but before applying again, I am trying to get the reason for rejection. I hope I'll get something in few days from our PRO.

It will be great if you can share status of your visa.


----------



## AK-London

Dear jc

My companies PRO has re-submitted my application on tuesday so i am just waiting for the results.

There was no reason given for the rejection of the first application.

Lets hope it goes through.


----------



## tjheart

AK-London said:


> Dear jc
> 
> My companies PRO has re-submitted my application on tuesday so i am just waiting for the results.
> 
> There was no reason given for the rejection of the first application.
> 
> Lets hope it goes through.


Hi,
Have you gotten your visa? How long did you wait for it to be issued?


----------



## TanvirMintu

Hi AK,

Have you got your visa.

My employer submitted my visa application on 19 of Feb. and still it is in Ministry of Labor.

Anyone please let me know how much time it will take.


----------



## Stevesolar

TanvirMintu said:


> Hi AK,
> 
> Have you got your visa.
> 
> My employer submitted my visa application on 19 of Feb. and still it is in Ministry of Labor.
> 
> Anyone please let me know how much time it will take.


Hi,
That is not normal - are you sure they are being truthful with you?
It should take less than two weeks, often just a few days to arrange a visa.
Are you going to work for a private company or government?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TanvirMintu

Hi Steve,

Thanks for your quick reply.

Yeah, They have given me my visa application no also.
I tracked and found that status is still in process.

This is a private US based engineering mnc in Abu Dhabi. They have more than 100 offices in all over world.

My expected travel date is 20 of May.

I am little worried because I have resigned in my current organization as my future employer asked me.

Looking for a positive response


----------

